# Stuck focus point on D90 - NOT a lock focus issue



## Deandra (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I'm hoping someone can give me an idea about what's happening with my camera. I have a "stuck" focus point. The left-most point in the viewfinder is always active, and highlighted in the grid. This is IN ADDITION to whatever other focus point I select. I can freely move the focus point around, but that one always remains active. 
I tried locking focus points back and forth, I cycled through all the focus modes, puffed air in the camera to clean any debris from the focus screen, nothing changes. Also, the same happens with any of my lenses.
Any ideas? Is this a software issue? Is the focus screen busted?
Thank you for any help


----------



## Overread (Nov 22, 2011)

I would try doing a hard restart just incase the problem is software based. To do this check your manual and remove the cameras internal battery (that is the small circular battery). Removing it for a few moments should reset all the cameras internal settings back to default and might clear a software bug. 

After that you can also try reinstalling the firmwire for your camera - again in an attempt to cure any software based problem. 

If that fails then its off to the repair shop I'm afraid.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm not even sure the D90 has an internal small circular battery, at least not one I have ever seen.

But in any case, I would also second the recommendation of a hard reset(just push the two green buttons) and possibly reinstalling the firmware.

ETA: okay, there is a clock battery that is charged for 3 months, but that won't reset anything.

There is also no hard reset for the D90.  Only the two button(green dot) reset.  https://nikoneurope-en.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/9933

Here is the link to the D90 firmware.  Installing it should reset the camera if hte two button reset does not work.  Distortion control data upgrade for D90 and D5000


----------



## Deandra (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you! I will try this.. Well see. I am not sure how reliable places like Wolf Camera are, but I took it in just in case it was something silly and I am not sure if I trust the lady who looked at it. She suggested repairing it there.. No thank you. I'll keep you posted! By the way, how long is the manufacturers warranty on this? I didn't buy an extended one and I have had the camera for about 2 years now.


----------



## KmH (Nov 22, 2011)

Then the warranty expired about a year ago. Nikon DSLR's are only warrantied for 1 year.

Nikon lenses, if registered at NikonUSA.com, get a 4 year warranty extention and are covered for 5 years.

I believe your camera has an elecronic fault that would need repair to fix. However, if it is not otherwise affecting camera operation I would consider it a low priority repair.

Being that your camera is no longer in warranty, any qualified repair shop can be used. 

You'll find a list of Nikon authorized repair facilities here: Nikon Authorized Repair List
No doubt, you can use Nikon USA service if you desire, though it may take longer to get your ca,era back. Say 6 weeks or so.


----------



## SCraig (Nov 22, 2011)

The multiselector on the back of the camera can be used to change the desired focus point if the camera isn't set for 3D dynamic focus selction.  Push on the right side, the focus point moves right; push on the top the focus point moves up, etc.  There is also a small lever marked "L".  If that lever is in the "L" position then you can NOT change the focus point.  That's what it is there for.


----------



## Overread (Nov 22, 2011)

KmH said:


> Then the warranty expired about a year ago. Nikon DSLR's are only warrantied for 1 year.



Is this still current in the USA? 
I know that in the EU countries warranties have undergone a reshuffle and 2 years is now the min with an added expected lifespan based on product worth being added after that (ie higher end goods are expected to last longer under normal usage conditions - though of course this is a bit of a tricky area to fight in). However the news isn't shouted about that much and its taking time to filter down to the consumers that they have extended rights. 

Just wondering if any change like that has followed through into the USA -


----------



## KmH (Nov 22, 2011)

Yep, no change here in the USA. &#8594; Nikon Digital Imaging Warranty

For the OP, what mattered was what was effective about 2 years ago.


----------

